# [German NR] Moritz Karl - OH avg 16.62



## whauk (Apr 18, 2011)

10th fastest in the world


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice job, your turning looked slow somehow 0_o 16 is incredible, though :tu
What was the alg for the clockwise Uperm? I need a better one.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Nice job, your turning looked slow somehow 0_o 16 is incredible, though :tu
> What was the alg for the clockwise Uperm? I need a better one.


 Didn't seem slow to me o.0

I think the alg is z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2, but I could be wrong.

Congrats on the NR... so fast...


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome, makes me want to practice OH. :tu


----------



## Weston (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm 14th now ((((


You beat my single and average!
Nice job man.


----------



## JyH (Apr 18, 2011)

waaaa sub 9!!
nice.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 18, 2011)

nice


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 18, 2011)

lol that first solve's LL would make me curse. Would've taken me 10s to do that OLL and N perm


----------



## whauk (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah everything was kinda wierd.
usually my F2L is 10 and my LL is 5-6 but in this avg my F2L was 9 and LL was 7-9.
also the 14 had 12 F2L and 2 LL (PLL skip) so in fact it was the worst but luckiest solve...


----------

